# Finger print "sgibiosrv" Software installation regarding



## VIJAY009 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have purchased SecuGen finger print scanner Device
modal no. HFDU02e and have Installed the update
Driver yet a massage is being shown
"Check if SGIBIOSRV service is running" while loging
through BIOMETRIC 
Login..

Kindly short out my problem why it is not working properly
even after installation of update driver.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

"Check if SGIBIOSRV service is running" is not the driver. It's the Windows service that actually runs and interfaces with the hardware and software for that device.

See here: http://www.howtogeek.com/139028/which-windows-services-can-you-safely-disable/

The startup type for that service should be set by the installation program. I would guess that it should be set to "auto", but that's just a guess. You may want to uninstall, reboot, reinstall the software (and drivers). Aside from that, you could contact the device maker.


----------



## VIJAY009 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you very much for this help.. I have reinstalled this Driver many time with update Driver yet it is not working properly.. is this mean the configuration of my Device and PC do not match each other


----------



## VIJAY009 (Jan 6, 2017)

Fingerprint Capture Failed !!! ErrorCode: 10001....... what does it mean


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this "update Driver" some program that you are using to maintain and update all the drivers on your machine?

If, so that just may be your problem. They do not always work in the manner one would want them to. It just may be loading the wrong driver.

I do NOT and will not use any such program.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

"Update driver" is NOT the same as reinstalling the driver. The "update driver" button checks to see if there is a newer version of the driver available, and if there is, it updates. And it only checks for the latest driver available from Microsoft, which typically is not the latest version available.

In addition to the above, the few times I've dealt with this type of hardware (ie: finger print scanner), it had it's own software AND drivers. So as I noted above, uninstall the software, reboot, and reinstall the software and drivers (drivers should be part of the software installation).

As for the error "Fingerprint Capture Failed !!! ErrorCode: 10001", the only way to find out what that error means is to contact the fingerprint scanner manufacturer. But that is an error generated by the software.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

SecuGen, go here http://www.secugen.com/download/drivers.htm
and scroll down to *Legacy Driver FDU02/03/04-based*
It is the 2nd from the bottom. You should be using drivers dated 2014 from the SecuGen company and no one else.

If drivers are updated, they are not for your model.


----------

